# My new babies :)



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just got my first 3 goats this month, and I'm having so much fun with them. They're so sweet and so full of personality. Here are a few pictures of my girlies. They sure don't lik standing still for pictures lol.  Sorry for the huge pictures. I couldn't get them to resize..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...very cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new kids! 
All your kids are cute!!
I wish I could get my photos to show up that big mine always have to be resized to small and I loose detail.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe very nice- colorful bunch you have there.

logan -- use photobucket.com and then post the URL link or the IMG link

those pictures are a bit to big for some people to load so resize them a bit smaller though -- there are many different size options for resizing with photobucket


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I also love how you used the wire spools. We have a few of those and we need to make a ramp up to the big one; its a bit too high to jump up.  

Stacey- :thumb: I will give that a shot!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

aw they are so cute.. and they know they are loved when they have spools to play on..


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL goats!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Kids N' Kids Love em!! Congrats!! they are a cute bunch!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

How cute! What a great play ground for the goat kids


----------

